# Agrobs feed



## Cherylx (21 October 2017)

I am very interested in this feed after meeting the ladies at Hoys. 

I had never heard of it and I am looking at feeding Leichtgenuss and Naturmineral. I have read a lot about it and do like the sound of it.

Any reviews?


----------



## KittenInTheTree (21 October 2017)

I feed mine the Aspero - it's one of the very few chaff type feeds that has no alfalfa or soya. It smells lovely; always reminds me of good quality tea leaves, and the horses are definitely happy with it.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 October 2017)

We feed our 4 on the Weisencobs, (hay cobbs) they love it.  We give the younger ones a handful, wet, with salt and the elderly ladies have a proper- sized portion with linseed.  we always wet them thoroughly, in case of choke.  They do soak up quite a lot of water.  I did consider getting the muesli for the older pair but it contains carrots and one of them can't tolerate carrots.  The only problem is that the feed shop sometimes has trouble getting a delivery, which seems to be a common problem.  It sounds as if they are a difficult company to deal with.


----------



## meleeka (21 October 2017)

I love it but I had to stop feeding it when I found my local feed shop kept having trouble getting it. Im hoping the fact that they had a rep at HOYS touting for more business means theyve sorted out the supply problems.


----------



## Cherylx (22 October 2017)

Thanks for your comments! I was worrying about the ordering issues with Harbo.. they dont seem to be able to get it very quickly. Even just for when Im running out and if Im not organised a week in advance! 

Will give them a call and find out about ordering ect. It smelled amazing!


----------



## HBB (23 October 2017)

All my youngsters loved the Wiesencobs and the product smelt amazing but like what has been mentioned above, I was having problems with my supplier getting orders in stock. Harbro tried their best but were constantly being let down.


----------



## Follysmum (23 October 2017)

Ditto above. Mine all loved the cobs but could never rely on them delivering


----------



## 9tails (23 October 2017)

The feed is absolutely lovely, I used Aspero, Musli and Weisencobs.  Then supply got a bit iffy and now the nearest stockist is 20 miles away and the prices have been hiked considerably by Agrobs over the last year.


----------



## ester (23 October 2017)

I feed the aspero I wouldn't feed the minerals as there are better options for that. It has got very expensive though!


----------



## Cherylx (23 October 2017)

I was reading a bit about the musli and liking the sound of that. *stupid question alert* is this fed in place of chaff? 

I phoned Harbo today to ask and she was reading from the same booklet I had! Didnt have very much knowledge at all. 

I am re thinking the minerals after reading the Musli. Worried about the supply but Harbo had said today that if they order on a Monday it would be with them next day. She quoted me £19.99 for a 15kg bag. Any thoughts on feeding the Musli on its own in the winter? Shes a overweight Connemara X. 

I really do like the sound of the feed but a bit lost with it all. I really wish I could find a helpline to guide me to be honest. Im finding the information limited.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 October 2017)

Cherylx said:



			I was reading a bit about the musli and liking the sound of that. *stupid question alert* is this fed in place of chaff? 

I phoned Harbo today to ask and she was reading from the same booklet I had! Didn&#8217;t have very much knowledge at all. 

I am re thinking the minerals after reading the Musli. Worried about the supply but Harbo had said today that if they order on a Monday it would be with them next day. She quoted me £19.99 for a 15kg bag. Any thoughts on feeding the Musli on its own in the winter? She&#8217;s a overweight Connemara X. 

I really do like the sound of the feed but a bit lost with it all. I really wish I could find a helpline to guide me to be honest. I&#8217;m finding the information limited.
		
Click to expand...

If she's overweight, she doesn't need the Muesli.  They do a chaff (Aspero) as well as the Wiesencobs, which costs us about £15.  Are you sure that she needs anything other than good hay?


----------



## criso (23 October 2017)

Cherylx said:



			I really do like the sound of the feed but a bit lost with it all. I really wish I could find a helpline to guide me to be honest. I&#8217;m finding the information limited.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried contacting Red Rufus - the UK distributor.  Either via facebook or via phone  http://www.red-rufus.co.uk/  They know all the products though agree the Musli wouldn't be my first choice for an overweight horse.


----------



## ester (23 October 2017)

She definitely doesn't need the museli!  probably the Leichtgenuss would be better! My good doer but oldie gets the aspero in limited quantities, I told him he can have the museli when he gets really old only 

Definitely speak to red rufus if you are unsure, they know the products. 

http://www.red-rufus.co.uk/product-list


----------



## Cherylx (23 October 2017)

Thank you very much guys, this is why I find this forum invaluable. I didnt realise they have a UK helpline as such so will give them a phone!


----------



## smellsofhorse (24 October 2017)

I like the feed and my horses did too.
But it got more difficult and expensive to get hold of so i have stopped using it.


----------



## dollyanna (24 October 2017)

For an alternative source of hay cobs look at zooplus - agrobs is lovely but expensive and not always available. The cobs in zooplus appear to be pretty much the same, and there is a muesli type chaff too which is nice but not the same as agrobs muesli.


----------



## Leo Walker (24 October 2017)

dollyanna said:



			For an alternative source of hay cobs look at zooplus - agrobs is lovely but expensive and not always available. The cobs in zooplus appear to be pretty much the same, and there is a muesli type chaff too which is nice but not the same as agrobs muesli.
		
Click to expand...

They are almost the same. Arrive in 2 days and I've never had a supply issue. To be fair I've only ever bought one bag out of curiosity and to use as clicker training treats, but I do use Zooplus monthly for dog stuff. They arent as green and seem to be slightly more hay type nuts than grass ones but that suits me better.


----------



## criso (24 October 2017)

dollyanna said:



			For an alternative source of hay cobs look at zooplus - agrobs is lovely but expensive and not always available. The cobs in zooplus appear to be pretty much the same, and there is a muesli type chaff too which is nice but not the same as agrobs muesli.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at Zooplus and there are a few products sold as Muesli but with molasses, barley and alfalfa amongst the ingredients are not the same thing at all.  Can't comment on the cobs.


----------



## wiglet (24 October 2017)

I used to feed the muesli a couple of years ago to my elderly, fussy TB along with alphabeet to keep weight on her. Worked really well and she loved the muesli. Never had any problems getting hold of it although other people did at the time. It was quite expensive compared to other feeds but she would eat it so it was worth it. 

She's since gone to rainbow bridge and my only horse is on full livery so I don't get to use it now. Pity really because it was lovely feed &#128522;


----------



## ester (24 October 2017)

I told Frank he could have the museli when he is really old. The guinea pigs really liked the trial packs I had too!


----------



## KHippo (25 October 2017)

Kramer sell something very similar, which works out a bit cheaper (especially if you have one of their VIP accounts with free delivery!), delivery takes a few days as it comes from Germany, but I don't have to drive 30 miles to collect it. My horse loves it & it is almost identical in appearance, smell & texture to the Agrobs museli.

https://www.kramer.co.uk/Meadow-Delight.htm?websale8=kraemer-pferdesport.47-GB&pi=490623&ci=261840


----------



## ester (25 October 2017)

It's not very similar though as it includes alfalfa, a lot of extra minerals, and wheat bran I wonder what the starch/sugar is... but they seem to miss those two off the analysis! 

That is why I have stuck with the agrobs, I cannot find a chaff as palatable without compromising on sugar/starch levels.


----------



## KHippo (25 October 2017)

Ah see I only feed it as something to tempt the fussy one to eat her supplements, so it does the job for us without the price tag & stockist issues I had with agrobs!


----------



## criso (25 October 2017)

St Hippolyt do some products that seem similar but given I've never seen them outside of the internet and I can get Agrobs easily, I've not investigated them in real life.

https://st-hippolyt.de/England/index.php/fibres


----------



## Leo Walker (25 October 2017)

ester said:



			It's not very similar though as it includes alfalfa, a lot of extra minerals, and wheat bran I wonder what the starch/sugar is... but they seem to miss those two off the analysis! 

That is why I have stuck with the agrobs, I cannot find a chaff as palatable without compromising on sugar/starch levels.
		
Click to expand...

Kramer make it very, very, very hard to find the info out. I did manage to find it once hidden away somewhere in a PDF. Its not a terrible fed and a lot better than most, but not comparable to Agrobs


----------



## PoppyAnderson (25 October 2017)

St Hippolyt are full of no-no's for me.....sugar beet, syrup, bran, alfalfa. Thunderbrooks has some similar feeds similar to Agrobs, for anyone struggling with availability/cost.


----------



## ester (25 October 2017)

I found the PDF with the ingredients and analytical info but there is no sugar/starch on it unless I'm missing it?

https://www.kramer.co.uk/$WS/kraemer-pferdesport/websale8_shop-kraemer-pferdesport/benutzer/templates/ws-customer-web/Produktseite/pdf_datenblaetter/B490623.pdf

PA yeah, I won't use TB on principle.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 October 2017)

PoppyAnderson said:



			St Hippolyt are full of no-no's for me.....sugar beet, syrup, bran, alfalfa. Thunderbrooks has some similar feeds similar to Agrobs, for anyone struggling with availability/cost.
		
Click to expand...

Thunderbrooks hay cobs cost more than Agrobs at my local store


----------



## criso (25 October 2017)

PoppyAnderson said:



			St Hippolyt are full of no-no's for me.....sugar beet, syrup, bran, alfalfa. Thunderbrooks has some similar feeds similar to Agrobs, for anyone struggling with availability/cost.
		
Click to expand...

Actually the palatin  Glyx-Wiese range I linked to seems pretty simple

The ingredients of their  Palatin musli

Palatin fibre, cornflower blossoms, marigold flowers, herbs, dried 
appel, sunflower seeds, cracked linseed, fermented carrot, grape 
seed extract

Not quite as many extras as agrobs version but not bad

Their Heu Cobs are simply "Special grass and herb variety"


----------



## criso (25 October 2017)

ester said:



			I found the PDF with the ingredients and analytical info but there is no sugar/starch on it unless I'm missing it?

https://www.kramer.co.uk/$WS/kraemer-pferdesport/websale8_shop-kraemer-pferdesport/benutzer/templates/ws-customer-web/Produktseite/pdf_datenblaetter/B490623.pdf

PA yeah, I won't use TB on principle.
		
Click to expand...

Well done.  I was trying to identify the ingredients by peering at the close up photos.


----------



## ester (25 October 2017)

It did take me a mo. 

I do think there must be something about the alps as all the UK dried grasses have higher DE and higher sugar/starch than the aspero (which we currently use). 
I was looking to see if I could swap it out as we don't have any somerset suppliers (I can get it here in cambridge, and could get it nearby in wiltshire) but I think I have concluded that given that we don't get through masses I think we will stick with it.


----------



## dollyanna (26 October 2017)

criso said:



			Just had a look at Zooplus and there are a few products sold as Muesli but with molasses, barley and alfalfa amongst the ingredients are not the same thing at all.  Can't comment on the cobs.
		
Click to expand...

There are indeed several things sold as muesli that aren't the same, but there is one that is between plain chaff, agrobs mash and agrobs muesli - I've used it and it is fine, no added sugar etc etc. The only "non-pure" ingredient that you might not want is linseed cake. http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/horses/feed/mashes/products/600402

Marstalls hay cobs are great, just like Agrobs, and the delivery on zooplus has always been fabulous for me over many years.


----------



## ester (26 October 2017)

what is linseed cake, like a linseed lozenge?


----------



## criso (26 October 2017)

dollyanna said:



			There are indeed several things sold as muesli that aren't the same, but there is one that is between plain chaff, agrobs mash and agrobs muesli - I've used it and it is fine, no added sugar etc etc. The only "non-pure" ingredient that you might not want is linseed cake. http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/horses/feed/mashes/products/600402

Marstalls hay cobs are great, just like Agrobs, and the delivery on zooplus has always been fabulous for me over many years.
		
Click to expand...

I think linseed cake is what's left over after the oil is extracted so not bad exactly but not good either as the good bits have been removed.

However it's a mash, if i was looking for a chop I wouldn't buy a mash or vice versa.  So while it could be a useful feed, it wouldn't be a substitute for the Muesli.


----------



## WelshD (26 October 2017)

I have had no problems obtaining Agrobs though the price has shot up in the last year or so

Some years ago there was a chicken feed on the market made by a different continental maker, It was an excellent feed - top class and quickly got a small and loyal following, they started advertising and having trade stands at shows, success followed but then the prices shot up, availability became sketchy with only a few dedicated and favoured stockists remaining, the more committed customers travelled for supplies but then the prices went up again and now hardly anyone uses it despite declaring it to be the best feed they ever used 

I'm wondering if this is going to go the same way


----------



## criso (26 October 2017)

WelshD said:



			I have had no problems obtaining Agrobs though the price has shot up in the last year or so

Some years ago there was a chicken feed on the market made by a different continental maker, It was an excellent feed - top class and quickly got a small and loyal following, they started advertising and having trade stands at shows, success followed but then the prices shot up, availability became sketchy with only a few dedicated and favoured stockists remaining, the more committed customers travelled for supplies but then the prices went up again and now hardly anyone uses it despite declaring it to be the best feed they ever used 

I'm wondering if this is going to go the same way
		
Click to expand...

With Agrobs even excluding any other changes, the pound/euro exchange rate will have pushed the prices up.  In May 2016 at 1.30 euros to the pound, 10 euros would have cost you £7.50, today it would be just under £9.00

That's before other possible increases in overheads, fuel, increase in price they are paying.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (26 October 2017)

ester said:



			I found the PDF with the ingredients and analytical info but there is no sugar/starch on it unless I'm missing it?

https://www.kramer.co.uk/$WS/kraemer-pferdesport/websale8_shop-kraemer-pferdesport/benutzer/templates/ws-customer-web/Produktseite/pdf_datenblaetter/B490623.pdf

PA yeah, I won't use TB on principle.
		
Click to expand...

The owners you mean?


----------



## Leo Walker (26 October 2017)

PoppyAnderson said:



			The owners you mean?
		
Click to expand...

Be careful or the vile little man will be here making complaints and harassing you next.


----------



## dollyanna (29 October 2017)

criso said:



			I think linseed cake is what's left over after the oil is extracted so not bad exactly but not good either as the good bits have been removed.

However it's a mash, if i was looking for a chop I wouldn't buy a mash or vice versa.  So while it could be a useful feed, it wouldn't be a substitute for the Muesli.
		
Click to expand...

Having bought it it isn't like the Agrobs mash, it is more like a fine chaff and muesli mixed. Not as muesli as agrobs muesli, but not a mash. I would buy it again as a chaff quite happily.


----------



## OldNag (30 October 2017)

I am lucky, I live near the warehouse 

Efeed stock Agrobs and are based at the warehouse for Red Rufus, so no supply issues...

I now use the Weisenflakes, same as Weisencobs but quicker soak time.

http://www.efeed.co.uk/manufacturers/agrobs


----------



## BORODIN (7 November 2017)

criso said:



			Actually the palatin  Glyx-Wiese range I linked to seems pretty simple

The ingredients of their  Palatin musli

Palatin fibre, cornflower blossoms, marigold flowers, herbs, dried 
appel, sunflower seeds, cracked linseed, fermented carrot, grape 
seed extract

Not quite as many extras as agrobs version but not bad

Their Heu Cobs are simply "Special grass and herb variety"
		
Click to expand...

St Hippolyt grasses for the palatin range come from the lake constance area and agrobs from the Bavarian alps - but you may find a lot of the products are actually made in the same place/factory which i find interesting


----------



## criso (7 November 2017)

Yes I saw that but while where the source grass obviously us important, don't know about the different geographical areas so can't comment on the implications.

Made in the same factory doesn't seem unusual if you think about human food projects.  There are factories that make a variety of food for different supermarkets with very different specs and ingredients depending on the clients instructions.


----------

